# Weighbridge good news for me!



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Took the van down to ME Waterhouse Ltd's weighbridge in Malpas. In touring trim it weighed in at 3290kg - 1740kg rear and 1550kg front. 

Seems like our load reducing efforts have proved worthwhile.

The MIRO for our van is 2,900 plus extras of 156kg.


----------

